# Brazos River boat ramp???



## huntfishtx (Sep 18, 2012)

Anybody know a place to put a boat in on the brazos river around sugar land? Hunted it a few times last year out of my canoe but I really want to put my go-devil in this year


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Always slid boat off cliff/ bank...ramp would be nice


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

There was a recent thread on this discussing at length. Don't feel like looking for it though.... In summary, there weren't any that I remember other than the few kayak launches put in by TP&W which are a little dodgy for launching a boat.


----------



## birdband01 (May 25, 2006)

The brazos' banks change too much to maintain a boat ramp. Used to be one in wallis but eventually washed out. Pretty sure there aren't any public ramps around here.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

One in Rosenberg, but use it at your own risk, not nice part of town and hidden from view.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Here's the thread from a couple months ago... http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=429772


----------

